# FireBall Korea Easy Coat



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

*New Product - FireBall Korea Easy Coat*

Fireball Korea Easy Coat

What is it ?

What we have here is a spray-on, rinse-off, based sealant which is extremely hydrophobic. It will also leave a leave a very high gloss finish! This makes routine maintenance quicker and easier throughout the year. It also beads very well. There is a light Orange scent to it as well!

Application 

Very simple, all you need to do is to wash your car as per usual, then before drying, simply spray the coat onto the surface of the car and then immediately rinse off. It can also be used on your wheels. Make sure it is rinsed off properly.

Results

YouTube link shows water behaviour. Can't seem to make it embedded!










Before










After


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Ever tried gyeon wetcoat? Able to compare


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> Ever tried gyeon wetcoat? Able to compare


Yes I have, found that the hydrophobic properties of this is better than Wetcoat (that's quite hard to beat). Also seem to use a lot less of product when applying (the spray head is very very good). Will try and get a few pictures up of a comparison at some point.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Looks good, any UK suppliers or where can we order/look at the range?


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

shaunwistow said:


> looks good, any uk suppliers or where can we order/look at the range?


*this!!!*.sj.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The hydrophobic properties don't look at good as Wet Coat going by your photo in my own opinion.


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

Brian1612 said:


> The hydrophobic properties don't look at good as Wet Coat going by your photo in my own opinion.


Fair enough, as said, I will try and get some pictures up with a comparison of the two :thumb:


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

shaunwistow said:


> Looks good, any UK suppliers or where can we order/look at the range?


Think they are currently thinking of having a European distributor very soon. Otherwise I think the best way would be to give them a quick email.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

John @ Clean and Shiny is your man for Fireball products


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you very much for the review!.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

Any streaks problem from it?


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

In House said:


> Any streaks problem from it?


Not that I have come across.


----------

